
Microsoft: We are focusing on eight core businesses - desigooner
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-we-are-focusing-on-eight-core-businesses/6937
======
byoung2
Sounds a lot like General Motors a few years ago, with Oldsmobile, Pontiac,
Saturn, Hummer, Chevrolet, Cadillac, Buick, GMC. They just spread themselves
too thin. Bankruptcy actually did some good because it forced them to shed the
underperforming brands. Sometimes I think that Microsoft could have been
better off if the antitrust lawsuits had broken it up into separate companies
a decade back.

------
frognibble
I find it odd that one of the core businesses is a type of user (business
users) while the other seven are products.

